
Tribute to Aaron Swartz - danielpyon
https://codepen.io/danielpyon/full/NWqgbKz
======
soneca
Nice! Part of freeCodeCamp projects I assume?

I started to learn to code with freeCodeCamp and I see that today it is even
better. It worked pretty well for me. I wish you all the luck and don't get
too discouraged when you get stuck. It is normal and eventually you will
figure it out.

Take the time to make the page better following feedback here (make it look
good on mobile, fix typos, factual error on content). It will be worth the
learning for your future.

Great choice for the tribute too!

~~~
danielpyon
Yes it's the first project of the responsive web design part.

> I started to learn to code with freeCodeCamp and I see today that it is even
> better.

I actually knew how to program before starting fCC, but never really tried web
development. fCC has been great so far!

------
chaps
Since the creator of the site's here, just FYI that Highland Park is a suburb
about 25-30 miles north of Chicago and isn't actually in Chicago.

~~~
danielpyon
Thanks for the correction, I will update that.

~~~
chaps
Don't forget the first sentence, too :)

~~~
danielpyon
...and that.

------
unreal37
"His exact motive is not known, but knowing Aaron..."

@danielpyon you knew him?

------
anonsivalley652
s/Profressor/Professor/

might want to run spell-check, otherwise good.

~~~
kylec
Also, technically, Aaron didn't cofound Reddit. He founded Infogami which was
later merged into Reddit.

~~~
danielpyon
He didn't technically found it, but did a significant amount of work porting
their 1.0 lisp code into python... Also he had an equal share of their parent
company, I believe.

~~~
wglb
pg says he was a co-founder of reddit.

------
ebg13
Why on codepen?

~~~
danielpyon
It was just the most convenient for me.

~~~
thanatropism
It doesn’t work on mobile at all.

~~~
danielpyon
Yeah, sorry about that. I made the minimum width around 1000 pixels (you can
check the body selector in the CSS). I might try fixing that soon, although
I'm still a beginner so I might not be able to just yet. You can probably tell
that the CSS isn't very well written: there are unused variables, constants
everywhere, and the animation is very hacky. This is because I made this page
to mainly to practice my CSS skills.

~~~
soneca
Already mentioned it above, but practice to the point of making it look good
on mobile. It will be a worthy learning experience.

